# SIR SÌOLTACH (Skippy) BRODERICK TALONSWOOD



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*SIR SÌOLTACH (Skippy) BRODERICK TALONSWOOD is totally smitten with a bonnie lass from across the sea called Princess Sprite.

Braving winds and stormy waters, Sir Skippy has traveled from America to Ireland in hopes of winning her love...

Although Princess Sprite is fiercely guarded by a huge Eamon Dragon, 
Sir Skippy managed to slip past the dragon to bring the bonnie lass some forget-me-nots 
and declare his love for her in the castle garden.

​*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Deb you are too much, I love it .


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww.... bless him, bringing flowers too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ahh, I do believe the Princess is going to accept the flowers...

​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

jazzboys said:


> Aww.... bless him, bringing flowers too  (though isn't Sprite in Ireland?? ):S


Lol! Sprite IS in Ireland but since I am Scottish,I extend a warm welcome to Sir Skippy on behalf of all Scots and I am sure Eamon would not be too upset.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aww, 'twas nothing but a wee typo made in Sir Skippy's excitement!

As you can see from the first post in the thread,
the typo has been corrected and Skippy made his way safely to Ireland,
his original destination.

And look!! PRINCESS SPRITE is now sitting on the swing with SIR SÌOLTACH. 
:lovers:

Just watch out for the DRAGON!!

​*


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Not upset at all. Sprite doesn't know where to hide her blushes. Thanks, Deb.:clap:


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG - that picture is unbearably cute - a match made in heaven


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Might there be a wedding in the future?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is too cute, Deb*


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Cody said:


> Might there be a wedding in the future?


I'm afraid my cailin beag (little girl) is a tad young to be thinking along those lines yet. She's no problem with the flowers, though. Keep them coming.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That has to be the sweetest, most cute young couple ever, it's great to see beautiful Sprite almost all grown up too!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww so sweet!!! *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

It's like I am reading a book with fairytales! Way too cute!


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Awww! The sweet little lad forget to bring some millet for his fine looking lassie!...John :budgie: Sometimes it takes more than flowers Deb!...lol :urock:


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

My Gosh though! You have to just try and imagine the babies that Skippy & Sprite would produce(Sorry,Eamon,I do mean in the future, lol).


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Trimath said:


> My Gosh though! You have to just try and imagine the babies that Skippy & Sprite would produce(Sorry,Eamon,I do mean in the future, lol).


Understandable, Trish. At the moment, young Sprite is under cover spending her first night out in the big world. There are no dragons in sight (yet).


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am with the dragon, er....I mean Eamon on this...both of these kids are just too young...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Who could resist Skippy the most handsome budgie boy ever


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww the valiant Sir Skippy is such a Prince Charming and knows how to properly court a lady.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sir Skippy is certain of success. Who could resist
such a handsome suitor? Personally, I don't think
he really needed to bring flowers, but it can never
hurt to bring a lovely gift when calling. Sir Skippy
certainly has fallen for a lovely lady, and I'm glad
that she seems to be considering his advances.
They are a most beautiful couple :clap:

and John? First the flowers, THEN the candy!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sir Skippy is quite ready and willing to court beautiful Princess Sprite for a long engagement. 
After all, he's only a few months older than her himself and quite an adventuresome lad at this point in his
life!

Sir Skippy just wants to be sure he is the one who wins Princess Sprite's heart and love as he's twitterpated with her beauty.

Who knows what gifts he may bring on his next visit to her castle?*


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Love, sweet love :lovers: The pair would have adorable babies.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

My that is too sweet or too tweet for words!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

This is too cute to handle


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Sprite is keeping her thoughts close to her chest. I think that's because she's only learning to tweet at the moment. Spangle did tell me, though, that he kind of likes young Skippy, especially if he brings nice prezzies.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww!!! Deb this is so cute... I just love it?........
LOVE IS IN THE AIR....

"Love Is In The Air"

Love is in the air
Everywhere I look around
Love is in the air
Every sight and every sound
And I don't know if I'm being foolish
Don't know if I'm being wise
But it's something that I must believe in
And it's there when I look in your eyes

Love is in the air
In the whisper of the tree
Love is in the air
In the thunder of the sea
And I don't know if I'm just dreaming
Don't know if I feel safe
But it's something that I Must believe in
And it's there when you call out my name

Love is in the air
Love is in the air

Love is in the air
In the rising of the sun
Love is in the air
When the day is nearly done
And I don't know if you are an illusion
Don't know if I see truth
But you are something that I must believe in
And you are there when I reach out for you

Love is in the air
Everywhere I look around
Love is in the air
Every sight and every sound
And I don't know if I'm being foolish
Don't know if I'm being wise
But it's something that I must believe in
And it's there when I look in your eyes

Love is in the air
Love is in the air

Love is in the air
Love is in the air


----------

